# Why are aquarium stands so short?



## suztor (Aug 14, 2011)

I'm a very small 4'10" and find that the stand heights are just shorter than I would like them. 

I can't imagin why on earth the rest of the world that is taller than me doesn't raise a stink about the heights. 

Now I understand that some tanks are to be viewed sitting down, say near a couch? But how often does that happen? 

Obviously I'm not disgruntled about this but its always bothered me!

Thoughts?

sent from my incredible...mind


----------



## Tomoko Schum (Jan 14, 2012)

It all depends on the size of a tank and what you do with the tank. I am 5 feet tall and would find it very difficult to aquascape/trim my 75 gallon planted tank or do maintenance work in my 180 gallon reef tank if the stands are any taller. On the other hand, I would definitely like a taller stand for a vivarium that opens up in the front.


----------



## frogmanroth (May 23, 2006)

Weight and center of gravity. And ease of access.


----------



## hydrophyte (Jun 5, 2009)

I am pushing 7' tall but I like aquarium stand to be around 28" tall. I like to sit in a chair and drink a coffee and enjoy the display and that height puts it at eye level.


----------



## bratyboy2 (Jan 29, 2010)

The stands in the hobbies are at that height for maintaince and viewing......


----------



## parkanz2 (Sep 25, 2008)

I'd say that most stands are meant to be at a good height to be viewed easily from sitting down. But I agree that for a situation in which people are more often standing, that a taller stand is more convenient.


----------



## cloons411 (Jun 15, 2009)

Of all my tanks, my favorite is 42" tall. The tank is 12" tall. I find it to be the perfect high for viewing from my couch or standing.


----------

